# Will be not around for awhile



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

*Will be not around for awhile *pics on page 2**

Getting the keys of our new house tomorrow, so I´ll be busy painting etc and than moving. Hope to be moved at october 1st and that the internet will work by that time (new provider).


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

uh oh............many of us will go through withdrawls from not getting our weekly fix of Selena pictures..........


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

No dog pics but maybe some pics of my paintwork, the land with sheeps and goats and a view at the new property.....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

That would be great!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Just let us know when the BBQ starts Selena. Sheep tastes really good cooked over an open flame.

Good luck in your move, I know it's a lot of hard work.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Goats are really cool, Wibo will like them 

Good luck on your move, hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Heeeeeey Seleen, 
Goed luck with the move for you and Dick.............I have just finished doing it so know what you two guys will be going through. Can't wait to see the pics of the new place


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats on the new move in! having just done it a few months ago, I can assure you'll be busy with the painting.
Need before and after pics!


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Getting the keys of our new house tomorrow, so I´ll be busy painting etc and than moving. Hope to be moved at october 1st and that the internet will work by that time (new provider).



Selena, het beste, good luck with the shift and paint job. Mind you, us Dutch are traditionally good "painter" =D>
Are there any language barriers in your new surrounds :lol:
It looks a great place much more space then Almere.
Het beste
Rob


----------



## Jessica Fry (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats on the new house! I saw pictures on the 'hondenforum', it's awesome!

Good luck painting & settling in


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Jessica Fry said:


> Congrats on the new house! I saw pictures on the 'hondenforum', it's awesome!
> 
> Good luck painting & settling in



Hoi Jessica,
How is the study going? 3 more weeks and I'll be getting my "broodje kroket" 
\\/

Gr Rob


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

our palace.










more pics:
http://www.vanleeuwen-hollandseherders.nl/fotoalbum/gracht/album/index.html


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

wow Seleen thats looking great! Nice location too. Gonna be a lot of work though doing it up or not?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

depends on your wishes... I I will make it very modern with all new features... I have to rebuild about everything. But that isn´t what we want..we want to preserve as much as original details as possible with some modern comfort.

For all of that it is mostly paint a lot. We have ordered new kozijnen (don´t know english word, all the windows are going to be replaced) in the front house, but that´s the about it for this moment.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice! and a very pretty setting it is in. Looks like a nice plce to set up your kennels.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Selena, Congratulations! It looks fabulous.....a nice palace for you and Dick and the dogs as well!

Debbie


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Selena! Beautiful house, wonderful place for a kennel and the land is to die for. The wood beams are my favorite. Your dogs will think they are in heaven


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> our palace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selena en Dick, prachtig !!!! Congratulations what a difference to living in Almere :wink: You'll be the envy of many.
Where are you exactly? 
BTW, "Kozijnen are window sills" or Window frames.

Gr Rob


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's absolutely beautiful Selena!
If I had my wishes I would be living in a beautiful cottage just like that.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> We have ordered new kozijnen (don´t know english word, all the windows are going to be replaced)


kozijnen are window frames Seleen in English.

Thats great that your keeping the old style and preserving the original details. Thats gonna look great with the modern style too. Wow its an amazing location too for you guys and the dogs.Good luck in the new place and I cant wait to see the end result.............its gonna look fantastic


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What a cool place!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

How are things going in the new house Seleen? Everything up and running on schedule?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

we´re moved 2 wks ago. the house of my father-in-law is all done now, our house needs some more moving and cleaning up. the most essential thing are in place in our new house, but still a lot of boxes left.
Just got vacation, today the first day, and hoping to do some more in our old and new house. Up until now most of the moving things are done by Dick, ´cause i couldn´t get time of (3 ill people at my department). So I worked a lot lately and helped moving in the weekend. 
Not the most ideal way of moving, I must say....
Travelling to work is going fine (about 1.30/1.45 hrs from home ´till my seat).


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations on your move and vacation Selena! Good luck at getting everything completed... and don't forget to take some personal time to relax. :smile: ~Justin


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> we´re moved 2 wks ago. the house of my father-in-law is all done now, our house needs some more moving and cleaning up. the most essential thing are in place in our new house, but still a lot of boxes left.
> Just got vacation, today the first day, and hoping to do some more in our old and new house. Up until now most of the moving things are done by Dick, ´cause i couldn´t get time of (3 ill people at my department). So I worked a lot lately and helped moving in the weekend.
> Not the most ideal way of moving, I must say....
> Travelling to work is going fine (about 1.30/1.45 hrs from home ´till my seat).


Sounds like you have been doing a lot there already. Great news to hear that the move went oke. Like Justin said ......dont forget to put your feet up now and again. A move is very tiring. Good lck to you and Dick and of course father-in-law in the new house. Can we have some more pics later on:?: :lol: ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah some pics will follow, probably this week. Now I have some time to make a few. When the sun goes down, the sky is amazing. Want to make some pics of that to.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Seleen en Dick, 
How's the house going at the moment? Still on schedule? I bet its a lot of work but once its done...wow paradise How far are you guys at right now?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

everything on schedule. The stills (kozijnen) are placed and also the "boeidelen", the part on the roof of your house. They were also still from wood. Now we still want to paint the house, but that will probably be in springtime.
Still some boxes to unpack. The dogs are all settled in, we get a extra male goat in a fourthnight. We're building a open stable ( schuil stal) in the land now for the sheep and goats.

Still working in AMsterdam, so a lot of traveltime for me, it takes me up to 2.5 hrs 1 way with the traffic jams :-&


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Good to hear everyone is settling in just fine. Sounds like you guys have your own lil farm growing up there. Cool. 

2,5 hrs!!!!!! omg that must be a drag getting into that most days. Will you be looking for something closer to home in the near future Seleen?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> 2,5 hrs!!!!!! omg that must be a drag getting into that most days. Will you be looking for something closer to home in the near future Seleen?


:lol: Thats what I said. I got to Almere in just over 2 hours with a dog trailer and 2 or 3 stops for puppy potty breaks. 2.5 hours to Amsterdam is crazy!

Ofcourse..... that was on a Sunday


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahhhhh Sunday's yeah. No trucks/lorries on the road yeah could be quicker driving then, but then you get the Sunday drivers.....:-& . Oh how we all love the Sunday drivers "whizzing" along lol at 50 km an hour instead of 90 or doing 80 on the highway.
Did ya have a good time in Almere Mike?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes it was very cold, er, I mean, educational! And I got to play with Nora


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> 2,5 hrs!!!!!! omg that must be a drag getting into that most days. Will you be looking for something closer to home in the near future Seleen?


 
Yes, I'm looking around now. I will stop at my job february 1st. So if you know anything in Friesland...

My record 1 way drive: 3hrs 10 minutes from home till my seat at the office..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Yes, I'm looking around now. I will stop at my job february 1st. So if you know anything in Friesland...
> 
> My record 1 way drive: 3hrs 10 minutes from home till my seat at the office..


OMIGOD!

You might as well sleep there!


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Beautiful! I tend to find old houses more characters and charming.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lindsay Janes said:


> Beautiful! I tend to find old houses more characters and charming.


Me too.

Especially the 110-year-old clay pipes that fill with roots and back up the plumbing every three months or so. :lol:

Oh, wait.... that's MY place......


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Yes, I'm looking around now. I will stop at my job february 1st. So if you know anything in Friesland...
> 
> My record 1 way drive: 3hrs 10 minutes from home till my seat at the office..


What you looking for Sellen work wise? 

3hrs 10 mins? omg girl you should be in the record books by now any day :lol:

Seriously, Im glad you and Dick have found you dream place. If there are two nice people that deserve it for you and the dogs it is you guys.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Im a PA/secretary now (for a high level manager at a big international company), so secretarial job in the higher level or a legal job so I can finish my education and become bachelor of law (just another year to do..)


----------

